# help for starting



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

hello,i want to do something like this(atachment).
can someone tell what will i need for that?
i have a heat press,ink jet printer(durabrite inks),can i do it with it?
should i have a cutter? will the motiv look good with whole transfer paper on a dark garment?
I'm a begginer,so please help.Does anybody knows how much will cost me one t-shirt completly finished-i allredy bought blank 100% cotton shirts for 2$ piece.
i can buy finished for a 8$,but they dont have new models that i need,and they want me to buy a lots of same design,but my customers sometimes wants one piece so i'm realy thinking to start working for myself..
and what about white colour?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

The printer & ink setup you have is fine for what you want to do.

For opaque transfer papers you cut out your designs as close as possible to remove the excess paper.

For white shirts you would use a transfer paper for Lights & cut 1/8' around the design.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks,Courtney...by cut you mean hand cut or with cutter?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

You can use a scissor, exacto knife or a plotter/cutter.
I use a scissor, very simple!


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks,i'm a litle afraid,cause i think this is a complicated designs,and maybe i need some expencive equipment,like dtg printer.what do you think?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

you can go that route or just create your designs with a black backround so you don't have to do a lot of cutting.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

well.most of that photos have a black background.thats mean that i dont have to cut?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

just cut around as much as you can so there's no edge & the middle parts will be fine because the backround is black.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

thank you very much,its nice that you help me,now only if you can tell what paper is best,in my country is so expencive,one piece of opaque A3 is 5$.maybe i must order from america or uk?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

there are suppliers in the UK 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9922.html

or the U.S.
try 
New Milford Photo
Coastal(link on the left of the forums page)
Imprintables(link on the left of the forums page)

Hope that helps!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Those designs look like they were screen printed. There is some debate as to the quality you will get from Opaque transfer papers. You could also go the expensive route with a DTG printer.

Here is a link:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t12314.html


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

i see lots of you talking about screen printing,and i'm reading and reading,but can anybody say in simple words what is screen printing and what i need for that?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Those are all liscensed band shirts that are screen printed. You arent going to get that look with digital transfers in that size or hand or durability. You are going to need screen printing, custom plastisol transfers oversized or DTG and I dont think in that size or color combination you will beat $ 8 bucks a shirt in small quantities.

This is just my opinion so no hard feelings.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks David,i went to your page-you have a great t-shirts,how do you did that black shirts?with a flaming scull and etc...


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

butch said:


> thanks David,i went to your page-you have a great t-shirts,how do you did that black shirts?with a flaming scull and etc...


stock plastisol transfers you heatpress onto dark shirts.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

butch said:


> i see lots of you talking about screen printing,and i'm reading and reading,but can anybody say in simple words what is screen printing and what i need for that?


Screen printing is just what it says: You print using a screen. The design is transfered like a negative to a screen. Areas that do not print are blocked. Ink is poured onto the screen and a squeegee is used to run the ink through the screen.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks,now i think i know what it is,but can i make it myself?or can i make plastisol transfers?is there any printer for that and material for printing?i think i'm loosing my hope,i was so exited about working with shirts,but how it looks the best way be to buy a dtg,but this is to much money....


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

butch said:


> thanks,now i think i know what it is,but can i make it myself?or can i make plastisol transfers?is there any printer for that and material for printing?i think i'm loosing my hope,i was so exited about working with shirts,but how it looks the best way be to buy a dtg,but this is to much money....


You can't make plastisol transfers unless you have a screen printing press. If you have a press you might as well just print the shirts. 

Try reading this thread for more info:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html

Getting a DTG machine is a big investment. I would take a little time to learn more about it before you jump in.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks Jasonda,but i can't screen printing,and i think it's to complicated for me.
i think i read somewhere here that the plastisol can be made with ink jet...i cant find it again,do you know anything about that?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

You can't make it with Inkjets. It can only be done with screen printing.

Jasonda has "Lowly Worm" in her pocket!


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

ok,thanks,i understand now...well,i'm trying to do one design for black tee,what you think about it-it will be good with transfer paper?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

butch said:


> ok,thanks,i understand now...well,i'm trying to do one design for black tee,what you think about it-it will be good with transfer paper?


Basically you could do the words with your printer...the skull is a stock plastisol transfer.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

yes,i know,but in my country i cant buy plastisol,so i think i gonna make it all with transfer paper on ink jet printer....


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

butch said:


> yes,i know,but in my country i cant buy plastisol,so i think i gonna make it all with transfer paper on ink jet printer....


You don't need to buy the plastisol ink. You just buy the pre-printed transfer.

What country are you in?


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

ha,now i know what you mean-i can go to somebody who can screen print and he make me transfer...thats a one solution,but too expensive here in my country,i'm in Croatia


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't think the others who have responded realize that you seem to have only the transfer paper as your option due to costs & your location.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

yes,Cortney,what do you think about that design i atached?can that be good with transfer paper for blak shirts?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

It can be done as posted earlier but will not be as good as silkscreen or custom plastisol. It will have a plastic like feel to it as it sits on top of the garment & will not last as long as the screened or plastisol transfer. Since it is your only option try this post
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t8729.html
that should help you find a good one.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

butch said:


> yes,Cortney,what do you think about that design i atached?can that be good with transfer paper for blak shirts?


I don't think you'll get the quality your customers will want from inkjet printed transfers.

What is your budget. It's possible that outsourcing the transfer printing might not be too far fetched.

If your only option is printing inkjet transfers, then there's not much else to recommend  You can only do what you can do.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I agree with Rodney completely. 
That being said, since it is the only option you have go with the best opaque paper you can find, print your images with a solid black backround & cut as much as you possibly can to get rid of the excess paper so all you have left is the image you want to press on to the shirt.
Best of Luck!


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks,guys.
now i think just as you,i was reading much past days and i was at one screen print man who show me some things,and in the end we can say that this shirts i have was made on printer like dtg and this is to much expencive.But,since i allready have heat press i will try as you say and will see....maybe something come out from this,and i will try with cheap shirts(1$),so the finished can be 10$...well-low quality- low price,so....


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Pro-World does ship internationally and your image is a stock transfer from pro-world. You can order it in multiples with a min. internationally shipped order of $75.00 plus freight. The words you just print from your desktop printer. The transfer number is A1635B and if you order 12 it runs $1.45 each.


----------



## teeoff (Feb 28, 2007)

Just want to add that you will also have that much more paper on the shirt


----------



## Herediadesigns (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello, 

I was recently looking into doing heat transfer shirts. I came across this website who are selling package deals on transferbusiness.com. Any one heard of them? Know if they're reputable or scammers? I want to do dark and light shirts. Here is the offer..let me know if it looks like a good deal..

ww.transferbusiness.com

T-Shirt Combo BIZ Deal 1 Only $3,800
•	Graphtec CE-5000-60 24” vinyl cutter
•	Stand for cutter
•	Cutter guide CD
•	Quick start manual
•	Cutter Software & Plug-ins
•	Cutter Blade and Plunger
•	Roll-medium tray & vinyl media cutter
•	USB cord & power cord
•	Water based fiber-tip drawing pen
•	HIX S-650P 16x20 auto-open heat press
•	16x20 Teflon bottom stain protector
•	16x20 Teflon top sheet
•	New Epson 1400 Printer with USB cable
•	MagicFlow! CIS ink unit
•	6 – 125 mil bottles of TransMagic2! Ink
•	100 – 8.5x11 Alpha Gold Dark HT paper
•	100 – 8.5x11 Alpha Double Green HT paper
•	Detailed Installation and How-To DVD
•	FREE Bonus*************** 
•	25 – 11x17 Alpha Gold Dark HT paper
•	25 – 11x17 Alpha Double Green HT paper
•	2 rolls white 19.5”x15’ CADflex T-shirt Vinyl
•	1 roll black 19.5”x15’ CADflex T-shirt Vinyl
•	T-shirt Vinyl Weeding Kit
•	Hanes T-shirt Maker Deluxe
•	9 White Gildan Ultra 2000 T-shirts
•	9 Black Gildan Ultra 2000 T-shirts

David Heredia


----------

